# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية وفاة الإمام جعفر الصادق لرادود مهدي سهوان بالسنابس حصرياً ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عظّم الله اجورنا واجورکم ،،

ونقدم تعازينا لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ..

وللامة الاسلامية وشيعة أهل البيت عليهم السلام ..

وللاسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

بمناسبة شهادة الامام جعفر بن محمد الصادق عليهما السلام...

وبعدها .. أقدم لكم .. تغطية وفاة الامام .. جعفر الصادق .. بموكب الحوراء عليها السلام ..

بالقطيف ،، السنابس .. للرادود .. مهدي سهوان والصراحه القصيدة كان وايد روعه ..

واعتذر اذا الصور مو واضحه ..

حصريا .. وفقط لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

الآن 9 صور عدلتها ... وحطيتها .. والقادم اكثر ..




















بإذن الله ،، فقط اقوم بتعديل بقية الصور وأركبها لكم ...

وابغي رايكم في التغطية .. والتصوير ..

نســـــــألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر ...*
*احسن الله إلى الزهرا العزاء..*
*مأجور يارسول الله..ياحبيب الله* 
*مأجورين ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين..*
*مأجور ياصاحب الزمان..*


*تغطية رائعة ...*
*تدمع العين لرؤية هذه المشاهد..*
*ويتقرح الفؤاد..وينزف دماً...*
*حزناً على الأمام الصادق...*

*ومصيبته حياً وميتا..*


*جُزيتَ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*في الدنيا والآخرة ..*
*مأجورين ومُثابين إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

*نحن هنا بانتظار البقية ..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تواجد .. رائع خيتي ..

تسلمي ..

وبإذن الله سوف اقوم بوضعهم ..

كل المودة

----------


## جنة الرضا

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

صور راااائعه وتغطيه اروع منك أخوي

يعطيك العافيه 
وان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك
مأجورررررررررررررررررين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تغطية جميلة ورائعة أخي شبكة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب على الجهد الجميل
الذي قمت به ..
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ..
وعظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بهذا المصاب الجلل ...
دمتم موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على تواجدك .. خيتي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليكم * 




*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف * 

*عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر* 

*مأجور يارسول الله*
*مأجورين ساداتي ومواليّ أجمعين*

*مأجور ياصاحب الزمان* 

*با استشهاد   الامام الصادق علية السلام * 



*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى*


*اخوي شبكة * 

*ويعطيك العافية * 

*على  الصور والتغطية  الواضحة* 

*ما ننحرم جديد عدستك* 

*دمت بود*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ع ـظم الله إج ـوركم وإج ـور المؤمنين والمؤمنات آج ـمعين ..


الله يـ عـطيك ألف ع ـافيه خ ـيي ،، مأج ـور ومُثاب بـ ح ـق فاطمة الزهراء ع ـليها الـ س ـلام ..


ج ــدآ عـ ج ـبني التـ ص ـوير ،، واض ـح ومتقن ..


س ـلمت يمناك ،، وبإنتظار التتمه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف * 
> 
> *عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر* 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي سويت ..

تسملي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وان شاء الله القادم اجمل ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..
> 
> 
> اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..
> 
> 
> ع ـظم الله إج ـوركم وإج ـور المؤمنين والمؤمنات آج ـمعين ..
> 
> 
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي شوق ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اقدم العزاء لال الرسول عليهم السلام*
*باستشهاد امامنا ورئيس مذهبنا جعفر الصادق عليه السلام*
*وعظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر* 
*تغطية راائعه..*
*وصور حلووة ومرتبه..*
*تسلم يمينك ع ماقدمته لنا..*
*وفي موازين اعماالك..*
*بانتظاار البقيه..*
*دمتـ بود..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي شذى ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله لك الاجر يارسول الله مأجورين سادتي وائمة الهدى 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياصاحب العصر والزمان ياحجة الله 
سيدي ايادموع لاتنهمر لااجل مصابكم القلوب حر والدموع عبرى 
مــــــــــــأجورين جميعا بمصاب
 الامام جعفر الصادق عليه وعلى آبائه الصلاة والسلام
تغطيه رااائعه جدا والتصوير ماشاء الله واضح ومرتب 
خيي شبوووك 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العافيه 
ومثاااب انشاء الله وفي ميزان اعمالك 
ورحم الله والديك 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## LUCKY

عظم الله اجورنا و اجوركم بمصابنا بالامام الصادق عليه السلام 

تغطيه مميزه اخي شبكه الناصره 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## قمر دنياي

تغطيه جميله ورائعه أيضآ
مشكور شبكة الناصره على المجهود
وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك 

تحياتــي

----------


## نور الهدايه

عظم الله ارجرنا وجراكم بمصاب  الامام جعفر الصادق
مشكور اخوووي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عظم الله لك الاجر يارسول الله مأجورين سادتي وائمة الهدى 
> عظم الله لك الاجر ياصاحب العصر والزمان ياحجة الله 
> سيدي ايادموع لاتنهمر لااجل مصابكم القلوب حر والدموع عبرى 
> مــــــــــــأجورين جميعا بمصاب
> الامام جعفر الصادق عليه وعلى آبائه الصلاة والسلام
> تغطيه رااائعه جدا والتصوير ماشاء الله واضح ومرتب 
> خيي شبوووك 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي فرح على التواجدك الرائع ..

تسلمي على الحضور .. ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..

الله لا يحرمنا من تواصلك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله اجورنا و اجوركم بمصابنا بالامام الصادق عليه السلام 
> 
> تغطيه مميزه اخي شبكه الناصره  
> تسلم ايدك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وايدك اخي ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تغطيه جميله ورائعه أيضآ
> مشكور شبكة الناصره على المجهود
> وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك  
> 
> تحياتــي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على الحضور ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله ارجرنا وجراكم بمصاب الامام جعفر الصادق
> مشكور اخوووي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## fatemah

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر واجور المؤنين والمؤمنات جميعا
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي تغطية رائعة 
والتصوير مرة رائع وواضح
لاعدمنا الجديد
سلامي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسملي خيتي على التواجد ..

تواصل دائما ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_

_يعطيكم الف عافيه على التغطيهـ_

_ومأجورين ومثأبين_ 
_وفي ميزان أعمالكم_ 
_ورحم اله والديك_

_ودمت بحفظ الباري ورعايته_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورين 
احب التغطيات هادي

والله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي

----------


## ahmed

واو تغطيه روعه منك ياشبكة وعظم الله اجوركم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_
> 
> _يعطيكم الف عافيه على التغطيهـ_ 
> _ومأجورين ومثأبين_ 
> _وفي ميزان أعمالكم_ 
> _ورحم اله والديك_ 
> _ودمت بحفظ الباري ورعايته_



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مأجورين 
> احب التغطيات هادي
> 
> والله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

ربي يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> واو تغطيه روعه منك ياشبكة وعظم الله اجوركم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الغالي ،، تسلم على التواجد ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## khozam

عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب بالامام الصادق عليه السلام 

يعطيك العافية اخويي شبكة

على التغطية الرائعة والمميزة

مأجورين ومثابين

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

يعطيكـ العافيه يالنسيبـ بو صآلح ..

وجعل كل خطوه تخطيهآ سلامه بحق الزهراء ( عليها السلام ..ّّ

وتسلم أخ ـي ع التغطيه المميزه
.
.
بوركتـ

----------


## مضراوي

.. يعطيك الف عافيه عل هيك تغطيه حلووه :) ..
.. في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ..
.. تحياتي لك 
مضراوي ..

----------

